# Best work vehicle set up



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There are a lot of different factors. Of course the type of work will change it. Also the availability of material in your area. Some people have a long ride to the closest supply house, so they have to stock a lot of stuff. In my area I’m always within 15 minutes or less of a supply house so I don’t need to drive a giant box truck with everything in the world on it. At one point I thought the UPS type bread truck would be awesome, but now I would never need it. I have empty shelves on my Sprinter because I’ve been getting rid of stuff that I haven’t used in five years.

I think the best all around vehicle for general service work is a tall roof van. Being able to walk in it makes it easy to get what you need and also gives you extra storage space in the added height. So the end result is similar to using a box truck but much easier to park and maneuver.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

mofos be cray said:


> If money was no object


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

mofos be cray said:


> If money was no object


or maybe


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

mofos be cray said:


> If money was no object


This is business blasphemy and I will not tolerate it. Shut your hippy mouth, money no object my eye. Money is THE object. 

Anyway, I know what you mean. So. 



mofos be cray said:


> Would you change which vehicle depending on type of work?


Of course. The main thing that drives the choice of the truck, in my opinion, is now you run your inventory. What you carry depends on what sort of work you do, how close you are to supply houses etc., even how bad the traffic is where you work. 

For me after very long careful thought, I decided to keep my rolling inventory to a minimum. Some management decisions I am not too sure about and could see changing, but not this one, the longer I work this way, the more silly it seems to work any other way. 

So I have concluded that FOR ME, an elaborate storage setup on the truck is a waste of time, space, and money.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> There are a lot of different factors. Of course the type of work will change it. Also the availability of material in your area. Some people have a long ride to the closest supply house, so they have to stock a lot of stuff. In my area I’m always within 15 minutes or less of a supply house so I don’t need to drive a giant box truck with everything in the world on it. At one point I thought the UPS type bread truck would be awesome, but now I would never need it. I have empty shelves on my Sprinter because I’ve been getting rid of stuff that I haven’t used in five years.
> 
> I think the best all around vehicle for general service work is a tall roof van. Being able to walk in it makes it easy to get what you need and also gives you extra storage space in the added height. So the end result is similar to using a box truck but much easier to park and maneuver.





mofos be cray said:


> I know this horse has been flogged plenty on this site but I figure one or two more cracks of the whip wont hurt.
> *I'd money was no object* what vehicle would you use and how would you trick it out? And why? Would you change which vehicle depending on type of work?


If you're in business, money *is* the object. Otherwise, it's a hobby. In almost all scenarios, the mind set in buying and spec-ing out a business (work) vehicle should be different from "tricking out" a personal vehicle. 

Buy a "tall roof van" like @HackWork suggests. We went with Ford Transits because the dealer is right down the street and they have a fleet truck maintenance repair facility behind the dealership. So, while I've never necessarily been a fan of Ford, it made the most sense financially. 

If it was a Ram ProMaster or Mercedes-Benz Sprinter dealer that's what my guys would be driving.

For inventory, just follow @HackWork 's advise above. We run a tight ship on everything, especially inventory. For us, given the easy proximity to material and parts an item that doesn't turn in 90 days comes off the truck and/or our parts room and warehouse. It costs money in fuel, wear and tear on the vehicle and shrinkage to haul unnecessary items around.

If you want to stay small that's fine, but treat your business as if you were going to scale to multiple trucks. You'll drop more money to the bottom line.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

If money is no object, who cares about work:biggrin:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

flyboy said:


> If you're in business, money *is* the object. Otherwise, it's a hobby. In almost all scenarios, the mind set in buying and spec-ing out a business (work) vehicle should be different from "tricking out" a personal vehicle.
> 
> Buy a "tall roof van" like @HackWork suggests. We went with Ford Transits because the dealer is right down the street and they have a fleet truck maintenance repair facility behind the dealership. So, while I've never necessarily been a fan of Ford, it made the most sense financially.
> 
> ...


Settle down. It was just a harmless “What if?”.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

A Chevy HHR is the only answer.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

99cents said:


> Settle down. It was just a harmless “What if?”.


:sleep1:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the new Transit box truck. I love the lift on the back. I still need to organize it better and add more shelving, but so far so good. I need the inventory. Would I want to run this around Boston all day, no. Next time I'll get one with an eco boost or whatever they have for the next size up gas motor. I've actually been keeping it fairly clean of late.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Settle down. It was just a harmless “What if?”.



This is the type of response you get from those that worship the dollar.....


There is much more to life than money.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> A Chevy HHR is the only answer.


My oldest daughter had one. She came to pick me up one day to go out to lunch and I about needed to fold my head into my lap to get in it.

Not for peopel that come in adult size heights.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

No matter what I drive I think that a different vehicle would be better. In a van I want a bigger van to stand up in, in a bigger van I want a pickup truck to fit into parking garages, In a pickup, I want a van so I can be better organized (WHICH WILL NEVER HAPPEN, get organize that is)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Another thing that needs to be considered is the way that you work. Some people want to get a call from a customer, go to the customer’s house to talk about what they want installed, sell the work, then do the job right then and there. For that type of work a bigger box truck or UPS truck might work best.

I never do that. When I go to look at a job I am only there to look. I will usually group a bunch of estimates together along with trips to building departments and other administrative type work. I’m not in manual labor mode. I always schedule a job and go to the supply house in advance to get all the material that I need. 

So for me I only need to stock hardware, small material (connectors, wirenuts, that type of stuff), and some extra material that might be needed if little Changes or issues arise.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

If I ever go back into business again, I think I will try the tall side truck bins that you can attach a ladder rack too. Other than a camper shell, this is about the only other vehicle set up I have not worked out of yet. And like HAX said, things change over the years.

Carrying around lots of small "make it happen" materials, like KO seals, reducing washers, assortments of connectors, couplings, fasteners, washers, breakers and misc what-not stuff is what works best for me. This kind of materials doesn't take up an enormous amount of space cause it's small stuff, however, it's essential for working in existing buildings doing install jobs. 

These are what I've been eyeballing lately...


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> There are a lot of different factors. Of course the type of work will change it. Also the availability of material in your area. Some people have a long ride to the closest supply house, so they have to stock a lot of stuff. In my area I’m always within 15 minutes or less of a supply house so I don’t need to drive a giant box truck with everything in the world on it. At one point I thought the UPS type bread truck would be awesome, but now I would never need it. I have empty shelves on my Sprinter because I’ve been getting rid of stuff that I haven’t used in five years.
> 
> I think the best all around vehicle for general service work is a tall roof van. Being able to walk in it makes it easy to get what you need and also gives you extra storage space in the added height. So the end result is similar to using a box truck but much easier to park and maneuver.


Funny how things change over the years. You think things will go one way and then they go completely different. 

My second year in business I bought an enclosed trailer. 220/221 sent me some plans for shelving that was similar to what his guys had in their box trucks. I used to carry *EVERYTHING* around. LOL! I generally had enough materials to wire at least 1 house, do 10 service calls and a few small remodels on the truck....

After blowing through the 10 sets of tires and 2 axels, I decided to cut back a little. :vs_laugh:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have always liked doing service upgrades, even 20 years ago when doing side work. So when I first got my van I kept enough material on it to do at least two service upgrades. However, I didn’t stock panels on my van. So after years of carrying all that material I asked myself why I didn’t just buy it when I went to the supply house to buy the panel. So now the only thing I stock is hardware level material like 2-hole straps and then some “oh sh1t” material that I might realize I need after I start.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

To me the best is the vehicle that makes you the most amount of money with the least investment possible.

That means it doesn't constantly break down, it looks good (That doesn't mean new, just clean, straight, and professional), it carries necessary stock and materials, carries and protects tools and equipment. 

Other than that, I don't give 2 Chits if it is Ford, Dodge, GMC, or Honda.

Does it make me money? That is my only concern.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, basically just keeping stuff on the truck so if something goes wrong or if halfway through the job an unexpected turn comes up, you don't need to stop and make a run to the supply house. 

On a separate note - I don't like making more than 1 trip a day to Lowe's, HD or the Supply house. We've got one every 15-20 minutes away too, but it's a huge time drain to make numerous trips each day. And it completely screws with my ADD!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Switched said:


> To me the best is the vehicle that makes you the most amount of money with the least investment possible.
> 
> That means it doesn't constantly break down, it looks good (That doesn't mean new, just clean, straight, and professional), it carries necessary stock and materials, carries and protects tools and equipment.
> 
> ...


That's why I traded in the Sprinter. The short term expense of repairing that rear axle was brutal, plus waiting for it to get repaired was a pain. Loved the truck. Reliability is key, not having anything going on other than oil changes so far and those are paid for. I didn't care what brand it was. This was the only one I could find that was set up the way I wanted. The tax write off helped me catch up on last years taxes too.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MHElectric said:


> Yeah, basically just keeping stuff on the truck so if something goes wrong or if halfway through the job an unexpected turn comes up, you don't need to stop and make a run to the supply house.
> 
> On a separate note - I don't like making more than 1 trip a day to Lowe's, HD or the Supply house. We've got one every 15-20 minutes away too, but it's a huge time drain to make numerous trips each day. *And it completely screws with my ADD!*


I am right with you there  

I find for most jobs there's going to be at least one trip to the store. I am fairly picky about wanting things done right and not cutting corners to get it done with what's on hand. Keeping it to one run a day is a good goal. Also, if you accept there's probably going to be one run no matter how well you plan, it lets you rethink your inventory and dramatically reduce what you need on hand. 

For a one man gang like me, one run to the store a day doesn't upset the apple cart much. I make calls or return calls on the way to and from and get drive through garbage to fuel the machine. 

This sounds so simple people don't pay attention to it but it's important to adapt when you need something and do as much as you can with what's on hand (without resorting to improvisations that cut corners or waste time) before you break for that run. This really helps keep it to one run a day, because the more you do between supply runs, the more overlooked items you discover, and the further you'll get before the next run.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's rare that I go to the supply house more than twice a week. Since I schedule all my jobs for the future I will get the material for multiple jobs many days/weeks before. I have already performed each job in my head (it's better for you than drinking) so I know exactly what I will need and make a list for the next time I go to the supply house.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess I'm lucky. One of our supply houses has us on a truck route that we usually get deliveries before 7AM. I just have to get it called in by 5 the day before. I rarely go to the supply house for that reason. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Yeah, basically just keeping stuff on the truck so if something goes wrong or if halfway through the job an unexpected turn comes up, you don't need to stop and make a run to the supply house.
> 
> On a separate note - I don't like making more than 1 trip a day to Lowe's, HD or the Supply house. We've got one every 15-20 minutes away too, but it's a huge time drain to make numerous trips each day. And it completely screws with my ADD!


:vs_laugh:

I have ADD too. As soon as I enter the store, my mind goes blank. I make a list if I need more than one item.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> It's rare that I go to the supply house more than twice a week. Since I schedule all my jobs for the future I will get the material for multiple jobs many days/weeks before. I have already performed each job in my head (it's better for you than drinking) so I know exactly what I will need and make a list for the next time I go to the supply house.


Supply houses have become more retail to compete against HD. What that means is that there is no price advantage to buying in bulk and no restocking charges for returns. We can go skinny on vehicle inventory.

Oddly enough, with the type of material planning you’re talking about, vehicle inventory becomes somewhat of a collection of oddball parts. It won’t be “A” items that stop you dead on a job, it will be some stupid two dollar part that you’re happy to have in a parts box in the vehicle.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Supply houses have become more retail to compete against HD. What that means is that there is no price advantage to buying in bulk and no restocking charges for returns. We can go skinny on vehicle inventory.
> 
> Oddly enough, with the type of material planning you’re talking about, vehicle inventory becomes somewhat of a collection of oddball parts. It won’t be “A” items that stop you dead on a job, it will be some stupid two dollar part that you’re happy to have in a parts box in the vehicle.


That's the truth, it's valuable to keep things on the truck that handle things you don't know you need until you run into it - @HackWork posts various Arlington fittings and boxes, that's a good example, I keep various Caddy bits and etc. for the same purpose. 

My shop inventory is basically 

* things I save money buying in bulk 
* things I might need in a hurry, but can't always get in a hurry 
* leftovers 

So basically every morning I should be pulling what I have from the shop inventory.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> That's the truth, it's valuable to keep things on the truck that handle things you don't know you need until you run into it - @HackWork posts various Arlington fittings and boxes, that's a good example, I keep various Caddy bits and etc. for the same purpose.
> 
> My shop inventory is basically
> 
> ...


The challenge becomes replacing that oddball part in the vehicle after I use it. If I go by memory, chances are it won’t get replaced. It goes back to the ADD and lists discussion.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> The challenge becomes replacing that oddball part in the vehicle after I use it. If I go by memory, chances are it won’t get replaced. It goes back to the ADD and lists discussion.


I am a bit of a list and checklist maniac but there are usually three running lists in my pocket: shopping list, bring from home list, and when working a long ways from the truck, bring next time I go to the truck list. (If I have to park far from the work, too many little trips to the truck and the day is shot.)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> My shop inventory is basically
> 
> * things I save money buying in bulk
> * things I might need in a hurry, but can't always get in a hurry
> * leftovers


I have done the same exact thing in the past, however I have mostly stopped doing it.
I generally don’t save that much from buying the stuff I need in bulk. The other problem is that much of the stuff that I bought in bulk took me years to get rid of.
The things that I need quickly I also don’t stock anymore because I could get anything in the world within a week. 
And as far as leftovers, I take them all back to the supply house.


99cents said:


> The challenge becomes replacing that oddball part in the vehicle after I use it. If I go by memory, chances are it won’t get replaced. It goes back to the ADD and lists discussion.


You need to get a little OCD to battle your ADD. I will generally recall whatever I took off of the truck during a job later in the day when I’m lounging in unwinding. If you can’t stick to a solid regiment like that, then you might be best using the old-fashioned method of keeping a pen and pad near the truck door and writing down everything you take off of it as you take it. Don’t tell anyone that I told you to use pen and paper though. Don’t tell anyone that I told you to use pen and paper though.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I have done the same exact thing in the past, however I have mostly stopped doing it.
> I generally don’t save that much from buying the stuff I need in bulk. The other problem is that much of the stuff that I bought in bulk took me years to get rid of.
> The things that I need quickly I also don’t stock anymore because I could get anything in the world within a week.
> And as far as leftovers, I take them all back to the supply house.
> ...


I actually use my phone for that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I actually use my phone for that.


Me too. The only reason why I recommended a pad is because you could put it right by the door to remind you to write down what you take out of it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Me too. The only reason why I recommended a pad is because you could put it right by the door to remind you to write down what you take out of it.


I carry a scribbler but it’s for drawings, calculations, rough panel directories, etc. and I tear pages out of it and leave notes to myself on jobs. Material lists go on the phone.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

For what we do, there is no perfect vehicle. I drive a GMC van. It does reasonably well on rugged roads and yards that we have to deal with doing the industrial side of work we do, and I can carry a decent inventory. I would much prefer a high roof van, but I don't think anyone makes one as tough as the Ford E-series or GM vans yet. Ground clearance is an issue. I am eyeing the new Transit AWD version, but I'm not convinced the transit running gear will hold up to the abuse you can throw at a truck-like van. Theoretically ElectricmanScott's old truck (big red) would work pretty well, but the outside tool boxes would suck in the snow and rain. When the weather sucks I like being able to climb inside the van and get what I need.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

We switched from utility body trucks to med roof ford transits . We keep Emt parts up to one inch, saltine parts , breakers , screws , nut , bolts , wire up to # 10 , caulking , glues , Romex and Romex stuff , couple sticks of pipe 1/2 and 3/4 . Basically we keep a little of everything for everything . 

When we start a job we know what we need but we are nomads of electrical work . When you are 400 miles from the shop and need a ground bar at 6 at night its nice to have some extra parts with you . Tools are another thing . Besides the tools the employees own our trucks have hole hawgs , pipe benders , pull string , lasers , punch kits . We like the ranger designs shelving . Two 4 foot lockable tool boxes are sweet . I want to try the synchro shelving systems the look freaking awesome . We get the ranger set up for 3500 and we do the install . Hey it works for us you're results may vary .


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

How about a late 50s International metro van? Killer looks and practical storage.


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

2018 Ford Transit sucked because there was so little leg room and they sucked on unimproved roads when going out to remote job sites. I couldn't drive that thing for more than an hour.

2018 F150 was awesome for comfort but the work shell with bed slide was not conducive to staying organizing when going back to the shop and retooling once or twice a day.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

drsparky said:


> How about a late 50s International metro van? Killer looks and practical storage.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bring most anything back that I don't think I'd use without being obnoxious at the supply house. Home Depot and Lowes, everything unneeded is fair game for returns. I have a junk drawer with all kinds of ground bar screws, panel screws and other odds and ends. I like to have a good assortment of basic white and ivory devices, GFCIs including a WR one or two. Plates for both colors and an assortment of breakers. This is based on residential service mostly. An assortment of the usual nail on, old work, smart box, four square, and maybe a few pancakes, metal old works, and a fan box or two.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> I bring most anything back that I don't think I'd use without being obnoxious at the supply house. Home Depot and Lowes, everything unneeded is fair game for returns. I have a junk drawer with all kinds of ground bar screws, panel screws and other odds and ends. I like to have a good assortment of basic white and ivory devices, GFCIs including a WR one or two. Plates for both colors and an assortment of breakers. This is based on residential service mostly. An assortment of the usual nail on, old work, smart box, four square, and maybe a few pancakes, metal old works, and a fan box or two.


Add a couple of rolls of wire and that’s about it. Single conductor and data cable stays behind unless I know I will need it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Funny how things change over the years. You think things will go one way and then they go completely different.
> 
> My second year in business I bought an enclosed trailer. 220/221 sent me some plans for shelving that was similar to what his guys had in their box trucks. I used to carry *EVERYTHING* around. LOL! I generally had enough materials to wire at least 1 house, do 10 service calls and a few small remodels on the truck....
> 
> After blowing through the 10 sets of tires and 2 axels, I decided to cut back a little. :vs_laugh:


I didn't have a trailer but that was me. Since I had the service call territory of three states, and usually was in BFE where there were no supply houses I carried a replacement for about everything from mother boards to card readers, to wiring, to $3K dome cameras. It was tough having to work on fire, CCTV, Access control, security, nurse call etc. with 3 to 4 vendors all using different products and devices. 

I was also the local mobile tool box for any job. I had the right tool for the job because I had to. Any time a co worker was working on a special connector they knew I had the crimping tool for it. 

I only let one guy get away with a tool and that was because he didn't show up the second day of work. Never happened again.


----------

